# Loubie 2 year old snow marble bengal and Candy 5 year old snow spotted bengal



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Loubie and Candy are Bengal cats that need a new home urgently. Loubie is a very affectionate cat, who love human company and is happy to be cuddled and fussed. Candy is more timid and is not at all a lap cat. She is prone to being nervous and so the girls will need a quite home, where there are no young children. They are used to living with other Bengal cats, but not dogs. They both have access to a garden and Candy especially loves to go outside, so they will need a home where they can have access to a cat friendly garden. Bengals are active, agile cats and are excellent climbers and jumpers, so a fence is no barrier. A home well away from busy roads will be needed. For more information please click on the here Ragdolls Seeking New Families 
if you are interested in these two please fill in our on line form here
UKRCC Adoption Form
Will add pics as soon as I get some


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

now re homed


----------

